# My favorite shot



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*This is a pic I used alot in advertising and displays... I spent alot of time on this shot of my 1/64 diecast dio table to make the back ground all around look good !!!*


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

all I can say is !!!WOW!!!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

That is great.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice shot.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 81190 (Sep 10, 2011)

I like the old drive in.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

What Mountain is that in the background? It looks like Mt. Hood or Mt. Ranier.
Richard


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Mt Hood from Portland.

http://www.fanpop.com/spots/portland/images/696661/title/portland-mt-hood-photo


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great shot! Lot of details in there if you look closely.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love the attention to detail you've put into this. Very nicely done. 

Sean


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Excellent - very creative!

Fred
Modeler's Resource


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey ..... I just drove by there this morning ....... very nicely done, heh, just don't add the rain, thanks for posting. Karl


----------

